# Wyndham Grand Desert proximity to Monorail



## willows38a (Apr 10, 2013)

In looking at google maps, the Wyndham Grand Desert does not appear to be too far (by Vegas standards) from the monorail station at MGM.  Can anyone tell me from direct experience about how long a walk it it is between the two?


----------



## Luanne (Apr 10, 2013)

Per mapquest it's 8/10 mile, about a 17 minute walk to the MGM Grand from Wyndham Grand Desert.  It may be closer to the monorail station as I "think" I remember that being on the back side of the MGM.


----------



## ronparise (Apr 10, 2013)

I was at Grand Desert last year. My first time in Vegas, so not a lot of experience. But we got around by cab.  There is a cab stand at Grand Desert , so almost no waiting. I thought that they were cheap

You should also know that Wyndham has a limo fleet for the  Gold and Platinum VIP's. However if a limo is between customers, and just waiting, any one can get a ride. No cost except that you are expected to tip the driver


----------



## willows38a (Apr 10, 2013)

Ron - thanks for the insight on the cab stand and limos.  From my research, the monorail station is on the back side of MGM.  Unfortunately, we are not Wyndham owners, we are WinterShare owners at Smuggs with lots of RCI points to burn this year, so we are looking to squeeze a trip to Vegas in later this year and will probably use points to book our airfare (currently getting quotes of over $1100 for 2 of us, so even if the point value provided isn't great, I rather use points that may expire and an extra $50 - $100 than spending $1100 outright and leaving the points to go for nothing.)


----------



## vacationhopeful (Apr 10, 2013)

If you are looking for ways to spend your RCI points, just pay up that $15 membership to TUG fee and go dreaming on the Sightings/Distress Thread.

I can burn a bunch of points in about 20 minutes with the great stuff going homeless there.


----------



## UWSurfer (Apr 10, 2013)

Know too that HGVC has two of it's four LV resorts at monorail stations.  The HGVC LV (Karen Ave) is at the LVH Hotel property, a short walk to the monorail, and HGVC Flamingo is adjacent the monorail station, although ironically nearly the same walking distance as Karen & LVH. 

HGVC is in RCI, although I'm unsure of availability for your dates.


----------



## willows38a (Apr 10, 2013)

thanks for the tip on the sightings thread...and as for the HGVC, they are not showing available for the dates we are currently considering.  the next best property available in RCI seemed to be the Wyndham followed by Bluegreen


----------



## timeos2 (Apr 10, 2013)

It's an easy walk to the MGM Monorail station from Grand Desert.  Just remember virtually all of the Monorail stations are way behind the casino's they are located at. It was apparently designed to be inconvenient to access for some strange reason. The whole end of the strip by the former LV Hilton Hotel is virtually abandoned now. The fast deteriorating Circus Circus and Stratosphere are all that is out there along with plenty of empty lots, closed hotel casino's like the Sahara & abandoned projects like the massive Fountainblue.  The end where the former Wastegate Tower of Terror, Marriott Grand Chateau and Grand Desert reside is thriving and is where you want to be as your launch area.  Karen St Hilton is too isolated between massive parking areas for our taste, the Strip Hilton is very nice but now surrounded by empty space - not great places to be.  Elara is barely starting to be a Hilton so that isn't ready yet either. Grand Desert is a great choice.


----------



## Rent_Share (Apr 10, 2013)

Isn't the stop before the LVH still the convention center ?


----------



## UWSurfer (Apr 10, 2013)

Rent_Share said:


> Isn't the stop before the LVH still the convention center ?



Correct, coming from the south.   The Sahara Station would be from the north before LVH.


----------



## Rent_Share (Apr 10, 2013)

I thought the ConventionCenter/LVH were the last two stops


----------

